# LIKE Bluewater Performance On Facebook And Win Free Stuff



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

*First Like our Facebook Page*

Second, anytime a contest is about to begin we will post up the next free product and all you have to do is like the product. If you miss it the first time don't worry, we will post it multiple times throughout the month.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

The first give away that we will be doing is the APR Carbonio 2.0 & 1.8 TSI Carbon Fiber Cold Air Intake System.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

We will most likely be doing the give away the end of this week or early next week so keep your eyes open!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

We just posted this up on the fan page so make sure you head over and give us a like to enter for your chance to win!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

Just a heads up, we will be doing another giveaway this week to kick off all the fun at Pikes Peak. If any of you will be there make sure to stop by the airstrip attack at the Colorado Springs airport where we will be racing the Bonneville on Saturday. So, make sure you like the page to keep an eye out for the product giveaway coming up this week.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

APR's summer sale is coming to an end. Tomorrow is the last day to get your APR products from us as we are closed Saturday and Sunday. We have made the sale that much better by providing free installs on ECU flashes, catback exhausts, intakes, and now we're adding sway bars! Don't miss your chance to save some money on fixing up your ride. Give us a shout at [email protected] or 303.800.7193.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

We had to reschedule a dyno day we are doing, but if you like and share the post on FB you can win 3 free dyno baseline pulls! We will also be doing another product giveaway soon!


----------

